# Bah Humbug - Site Downtime



## Andy R (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry for the downtime today.  It appears we had some technical issues that caused some improper page redirecting.  It was a bit harder to line up the resources to find and fix the problem as it's the Saturday before Christmas.  By mid-day we had our team in place and they worked as fast as possible to get the issue resolved. There was no risk of viruses like what happened in November.

Once again sorry for the downtime and Happy Holidays!

Andy


----------



## Alix (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the quick fix Andy. Much appreciated


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 19, 2009)

Quick?  I sat here all morning with the snow coming down and can't go anywhere (everything is closed) and THEN I can't log in here or CF and you say quick?

Bah


----------



## Alix (Dec 19, 2009)

FrankZ said:


> Quick?  I sat here all morning with the snow coming down and can't go anywhere (everything is closed) and THEN I can't log in here or CF and you say quick?
> 
> Bah



There there Frank, you're here now. Could be worse...could have been ALL DAY! That would have elicited screams all over the world!


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 19, 2009)

LOL, it WAS worse here...we had so much snow stuck to our satelitte dish we had no internet service most of the day....all I could get into was MS Money


----------



## jabbur (Dec 19, 2009)

It's not until there's a problem that we remember all the great people who keep this place going.  Thanks to everyone who worked on the weekend to get the site back up.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 19, 2009)

Alix said:


> There there Frank, you're here now. Could be worse...could have been ALL DAY! That would have elicited screams all over the world!




Well it hasn't stopped snowing yet.  Hurmph.. means I won't be grilling the hot dogs.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 19, 2009)

bethzaring said:


> LOL, it WAS worse here...we had so much snow stuck to our satelitte dish we had no internet service most of the day....all I could get into was MS Money



I had to shovel the dish...

Surprisingly they said we would get 1 to 2 feet, and we have gotten the 2 feet (and it hasn't stopped)


----------



## Alix (Dec 19, 2009)

SICK! Thats way too much snow.


----------

